# New black Sand (pics)



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

My tank got damaged so i had to go buy a new one and i figured while it was empty i would make the switch to black sand, which i have been wanting to do for a long time. What do you think?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The dark contrasts really well with the rocks you have along with the fish, it really brings out their colors. I would suggest a matching black background, though it might be too dark. I have a sort of greyish substrate and was thinking of adding a dark background but I wish I had that really nice dark sand that you have, it looks great.

By the way that rainbow shark you have looks great, how big is it? All of the larger ones I have seen all have lost their black lustre but your looks great, even darker than the sand. I'd say you made a great decision.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks! Yeah that is my rainbow shark Tony. He is a total jerk but i still like him. i have had him for years ever since he was a baby. So far cichlids are the only thing he works well with everything else he either kills or harrases like crazy. he still hates the cichlids but he can't hurt them. he is very pretty though. very dark black and VERY red fins and extremely fat. He is such a pig. He is probably about 6 inches long


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, that's _tough_ that you had to get a new tank. 8) 
The dark sand looks really good. 
I'm a sucker for river rock, difficult to stack, but it has a nice feel to it. 
The black sand and dark background really make your bright fish show up very well.
What size is your tank?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

55 gallon. yeah i got my old tank used. i had never had one that big before and it was missing the center brace. i didn't know it was suppoed to have one and when i was doing my cleaning yesterday i noticed it was bowing A LOT so i drained it as fast as i could i went out and baught a new tank. the new tank looks better than my old one anyways. the old one had a fake wood frame and lots of scratches but it was free...

I like the river rock too but i agree it does not stack well. i want to get texas holy rock but it's hard to get where i live. I love the black sand though. really makes the colours pop!


----------



## bgenie (May 5, 2008)

Hey man, your black sand looks great! I can't wait to get my tank restocked and looking good again!

~Melissa


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

hey thanks!


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Your tank looks great!! I love the black sand. I have it on my 120g and love it.


----------

